

HTML5 Device Mockups - gavinballard
http://aarnis.com/demo.html

======
mbesto
This is probably more apt for HN: [https://github.com/pixelsign/html5-device-
mockups](https://github.com/pixelsign/html5-device-mockups)

------
cliveowen
Another great example of how to abuse the term HTML5.

~~~
baddox
How so? The page looks like HTML5 to me. If the title were "Device Mockups
Using _Only_ HTML5," then your point would be slightly more valid, although it
has become quite common to use "HTML5" to refer to all client-side
technologies in the modern web stack.

~~~
awhitty
I totally agree with this. I used to be pretty picky about how the term HTML5
is applied to new products, snippets, etc., but I've realized that it refers
to a very specific context. It's much more efficient and descriptive to
associate something with all the modern technologies we're using on client-
side by tagging it HTML5. If we call something "modern", it is doomed to be
slightly ambiguous and always shifting -- people called some technologies
modern back in the '50s; are they modern now?

Even though calling something HTML5 may not be semantically appropriate, it's
a nice form of metonymy and it instantly orients the audience with the frame
of mind the author intended.

edit: missed a word

